# Taking home food with you into the EU



## GMJ (May 12, 2021)

I have contacted the EU on this matter and established that any dairy or meat based products cannot be taken into the EU in our MHs. This info was readily available on their website and ion others too however I also asked them about frozen meals and tinned food: which, it transpired, are also banned if they contain meat or dairy.

I then contacted them about quorn based meals  - like a chilli or bolognaise sauce - which as we know would be vegetarian.

They replied thus...

_*Quorn, as a fungus-derived product, is not a product of animal origin. Therefore, if not mixed with any ingredient of animal origin, there is no particular requirement to import in the EU.

More generally, there are no specific guidelines or legal provisions that specify which information must be shown. Normally the product description is on the packaging and that will be the information that custom officers could be expected to look at.

Finally, quorn is also available on the mainland.*_


So there we are: take an empty packet with you plus a translation maybe.

How they can tell whether a frozen chilli has quorn or meat though will be interesting!


----------



## REC (May 12, 2021)

EUR-Lex - 32019R2122 - EN - EUR-Lex
					






					eur-lex.europa.eu
				



My brain exploded halfway through reading this but I think it says if goods for personal consumption up to 2kg allowed. However that isn't how it is being interpreted at the borders ( hence sandwich confiscated) so maybe it needs disentangling more!


----------



## GMJ (May 12, 2021)

The EU were quite specific to me that meat and dairy were not allowed in any form...

_“The current rules banning the introduction into the EU by travellers of meat, milk or their products do not distinguish the state under which these products are at the time of entering the territory of the European Union”_


----------



## witzend (May 12, 2021)

Why worry about it what ever you need you can buy in France we've never bothered other than whats unused in fridge at home now neighbour can have that


----------



## GMJ (May 12, 2021)

I appreciate that but we don't want to have to visit a supermarket as the first thing we do when we get to France. For our winter trip to Spain in January we try to get to south of Rouen for the first night. My wife has MS so only has limited reserves of energy and travelling for long days fatigues her. Adding on an hour to visit a supermarket would be too much.

Of course like most folks, we love visiting shops, supermarkets, markets etc and buy/eat locally whenever we can except for the circumstances mentioned above. On our other trips we will make time for the supermarket and stay somewhere nearer the tunnel for our first night.

We go for 2 months+ in winter so take a freezer full in the MH of home cooked meals (chilli, bolognaise, lasagne, moussaka, curry etc...around 7 of them leaving space for some other stuff) just as an alternative and as a standby whilst we are away. They are useful on travelling days if we don't see a supermarket or have a long journey planned.


----------



## barge1914 (May 12, 2021)

The one thing I really want to be sure about is that our three month supply of curry paste and Indian pickles can still go with us. It’s all vegan so I would hope so. It’s not the sort of thing that features often on the shelves of French or other European supermarkets. Anything else we are quite happy with the French offerings. Saturday night would never be the same without curry.


----------



## GMJ (May 12, 2021)

Yes Id say no problem with that at all. I'm happy to share my email contact with you if you want to email the EU. Send me a private message if you want it.

You can always take a translation of one of the labels if you want to be 100%.

It would be a problem for us as well as I make Indian food from scratch so will have to find space for at least 8 - 10 of my spice containers!


----------



## saxonborg (May 12, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I appreciate that but we don't want to have to visit a supermarket as the first thing we do when we get to France. For our winter trip to Spain in January we try to get to south of Rouen for the first night. My wife has MS so only has limited reserves of energy and travelling for long days fatigues her. Adding on an hour to visit a supermarket would be too much.
> 
> Of course like most folks, we love visiting shops, supermarkets, markets etc and buy/eat locally whenever we can except for the circumstances mentioned above. On our other trips we will make time for the supermarket and stay somewhere nearer the tunnel for our first night.
> 
> We go for 2 months+ in winter so take a freezer full in the MH of home cooked meals (chilli, bolognaise, lasagne, moussaka, curry etc...around 7 of them leaving space for some other stuff) just as an alternative and as a standby whilst we are away. They are useful on travelling days if we don't see a supermarket or have a long journey planned.


Just thinking out of the box could you possibly do a click and collect at one of the larger supermarkets, would save you a bit of time?


----------



## yeoblade (May 12, 2021)

saxonborg said:


> Just thinking out of the box could you possibly do a click and collect at one of the larger supermarkets, would save you a bit of time?


c'est une bonne idee!  If  possible from England? In English


----------



## Fazerloz (May 12, 2021)

Seems a little strange when going for 2 months + you can't stand 1 hrs shopping.  What's so terrible if you don't make it to Rouen in  the 1st day. Why set yourself such strict targets if your wife is not well, it's meant to be a pleasure not a punishment.


----------



## wildebus (May 12, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I have contacted the EU on this matter and established that any dairy or meat based products cannot be taken into the EU in our MHs. This info was readily available on their website and ion others too however I also asked them about frozen meals and tinned food: which, it transpired, are also banned if they contain meat or dairy.
> 
> I then contacted them about quorn based meals  - like a chilli or bolognaise sauce - which as we know would be vegetarian.
> 
> ...


And if they _can _tell that a meal inside a Quorn packet contains meat and you were knowingly contravening the regulations?

A big fine, deportation (without any recompense of ferry/tunnel charges) and a potential re-entry ban to the country for a few years.

Rumour has it they sell edible meat products within Mainland Europe?  just a thought for an alternative way forward?


----------



## jacquigem (May 12, 2021)

Cant really see anyone getting imprisoned or barred for a bit of meat in freezer . How often do you get gas checked ? Maybe best not to risk it but at the moment coming from Yorkshire I would regret throwing good meat out . Maybe they will be checking alcohol limit next , crikey thats scary !


----------



## zzr1400tim (May 12, 2021)

what a load of faff and worrying over nothing.. 
what are they going to do at the ferry port.. check the contents of your fridge? 
I doubt it very much..
I for one will be bringing a nice load of lamb chops with me in the freezer compartment and a load of bacon too..
not to mention a nice supply of spliff that the buggers have never detected in the last 15 years I have been going over


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2021)

Two chances, you either get in with your mince, or they confiscate it and that will be it.

Plenty of butchers around, no need to waste time in a supermarket. I love French butchers too, so it's a bonus. 

https://goo.gl/maps/5KShi4ERK4ea2H3N8


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 12, 2021)

It tickles me that most of our meat and dairy products are from the eu anyways.


----------



## witzend (May 12, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Cant really see anyone getting imprisoned or barred for a bit of meat in freezer . How often do you get gas checked ?


Gas check is getting on the boat The food is going to be French customs when we get off the boat


----------



## witzend (May 12, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> It tickles me that most of our meat and dairy products are from the eu anyways.


Yes just todays Tesco delivery Tomatoes & Pears from Holland Grapes from South Africa


----------



## Moped (May 12, 2021)

Soya milk or nut based milks would solve the milk issue.

There are plenty of vegan meat substitutes around these days that have a decent texture and flavour. Burgers, mince, kebab style TVP, and so on.

Fill the fridge up with these and problem solved until first EU shop visit required.


----------



## jacquigem (May 13, 2021)

witzend said:


> Gas check is getting on the boat The food is going to be French customs when we get off the boat


Good point but are they really going to check everybody's fridge? If they do so be it, but I will not worry too much about it. Maybe it will bite me on the bum but we will see. Anyway by the time I get to be in this position others will have gone before so let's see.


----------



## GMJ (May 13, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Two chances, you either get in with your mince, or they confiscate it and that will be it.
> 
> Plenty of butchers around, no need to waste time in a supermarket. I love French butchers too, so it's a bonus.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/5KShi4ERK4ea2H3N8



Its not raw mince I'm alluding to but home cooked meals that have been frozen. When we are in places we will buy local stuff and cook it. The meals are only for travelling down to Spain in January when the weather is usually pretty rubbish and we stay in places not near restaurants etc.


----------



## GMJ (May 13, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Seems a little strange when going for 2 months + you can't stand 1 hrs shopping.  What's so terrible if you don't make it to Rouen in  the 1st day. Why set yourself such strict targets if your wife is not well, it's meant to be a pleasure not a punishment.



With MS you get good days and bad days so we always have to balance and carefully plan our travel in case of bad days. Staying near Rouen for our first night allows us to have X number travelling days for the whole outward trip that suit us (quantity of days and hours travelled per day). Leaving site in Folkestone; then crossing via the tunnel; then travelling on to our first night stopping place is enough for one day for my wife, hanging about for that extra hour would tire her out too much and that would set the tenor of the rest of the travelling down to Spain.

There is no "punishment" as you say, rather a well worn route which has been modified by us over the years and works well. It is then a pleasure if my wife is in good health and spirits.


----------



## GMJ (May 13, 2021)

Not a bad shout.

I have asked the question about foodstuffs that originally came from the EU into the UK and whether we can carry them. It might enable us to carry some milk for a cuppa en route, for example.


----------



## mark61 (May 13, 2021)

I think the 2KG allowance as mentioned by Ruth is well worth following up.


----------



## GMJ (May 13, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I think the 2KG allowance as mentioned by Ruth is well worth following up.



A good shout but unfortunately when I read it the 2kg allowance referred to in Article 7 are only those goods that are allowed in Annex 1. 

Part 2 of said annex specifically mentions that meat and dairy products are *"...not exempted from official controls at border control posts..."*

In fact that list in Annex 1 Part 2  is very exhaustive and contains quite a few things that may surprise...


----------



## st3v3 (May 13, 2021)

It doesn't take an hour to dive in a shop and get some meat. You can even have the other ingredients prepped and frozen. Chuck the meat in, done. 

Things change, you need to learn to deal with it, not just moan lol.


----------



## GMJ (May 13, 2021)

No one is moaning, we are just discussing....

...lol!


----------



## st3v3 (May 13, 2021)

GMJ said:


> No one is moaning, we are just discussing....
> 
> ...lol!



Sure. Lol.


----------



## tidewatcher (May 13, 2021)

Supermarket, street market and local shopping is one of the great joys of travel. The problem arises with ferry times, if it gets in late evening then you are stuck with an afternoon ferry snack and crucially no milk for the morning cuppa. After that initial hurdle things ease off. Anyone know about the rules bringing food back into the UK apart from the alcohol limits now in force. Reminds of sailing to Guernsey where “Bucktrouts” sold draught brandy, whisky and gin. It was an Appleade bottle for whisky and brandy and a lemonade bottle for gin with the small children acting as cover on the one occasion we were “rummaged” by the customs while  flying the Q flag as a signal we had come from foreign parts. it just might work again........


----------



## Colinc (May 13, 2021)

Try Almond milk.  That would give you your first cuppa.  Lots of non dairy and non meat products to tide you over.    They usually sell milk at service stations too

And why take cheese to France.  Nor meat for that matter.  Easy to replenish much better over there.

although i wonder how long before shops spring up near the ports to sell such items to passing Brits.  Maybe when Covid is over.


----------



## Moped (May 13, 2021)

Colinc said:


> Try Almond milk.  That would give you your first cuppa.  Lots of non dairy and non meat products to tide you over.    They usually sell milk at service stations too
> 
> And why take cheese to France.  Nor meat for that matter.  Easy to replenish much better over there.
> 
> although i wonder how long before shops spring up near the ports to sell such items to passing Brits.  Maybe when Covid is over.


Is French cheese better? You may get a very wide selection but ultimately there are only 5 or 6 different flavour groups. Brie/Camembert is Brie/Camembert, blue vein is blue vein, goat is goat, sheep is sheep, and French are absolutely hopeless at hard cheeses!

Is it no wonder they want to stop U.K. visitors entering France with their superb British crumbly matured fully flavoured cheese selection. The French cheese makers would be extremely concerned that compatriots might discover that there  are English alternatives to cheddar!


----------



## Brockley (May 13, 2021)

I can’t help thinking someone could make a killing knocking out stickers in various sizes for various standard sized boxed meals stating they are vegan meals -  ‘XXX’ contains no meat or dairy produce. I’d buy if it meant taking milk with us.

I like Curry Frenzy http://www.curryfrenzy.com/

They transfer nicely into small jars and make great authentic Indian meals fairly quickly.


----------



## Colinc (May 14, 2021)

Moped said:


> French are absolutely hopeless at hard cheeses


Quite agree that good cheddar and crumbly Wensleydale etc are superb. But a good Gruyere or Comte is fantastic too.  

Never understood Brits that travel abroad to complain that food is not as good as home.  Easy answer


----------



## John H (May 14, 2021)

Moped said:


> and French are absolutely hopeless at hard cheeses!


Have you never had a really good Cantal? Delicious!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 14, 2021)

I can remember going to France in the middle of the foot & mouth crisis. We were asked if we had an animal products. We said no as we were not happy to surrender our cheese sandwiches (day trip booze run only). 
No doubt a box got ticked on a clipboard somewhere.


----------



## Jo001 (May 14, 2021)

I’ve mentioned it before but dog food is going to be a problem for those of us who don’t feed brands that are sold in French supermarkets. Because dogs eat a fairly limited diet, a sudden change can cause tummy upsets - not what you want in a motorhome …


----------



## Tookey (May 14, 2021)

I agree that taking a ham sandwich into the EU constitutes such a low risk that it is prepropuous to ban it and its equivalent, but at the end of the day the EU is requesting that when we enter the EU we don't bring in certain products. In countries all round the world there are laws, rituals, behaviours that I disagree with, think are ridiculous or dont understand etc but when in someone else's house you should show courtesy especially when it is as easy as leaving a ham sandwich at home.


----------



## myvanwy (May 14, 2021)

When we get to go I may take some Port Salut in the fridge and see if they take that off us?


----------



## John H (May 14, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> When we get to go I may take some Port Salut in the fridge and see if they take that off us?


Probably  When we flew from Easter Island to Chile, they would let me take an apple onto the plane with me - and it didn't do any good to say that the apple came from Chile in the first place!


----------



## st3v3 (May 14, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> I’ve mentioned it before but dog food is going to be a problem for those of us who don’t feed brands that are sold in French supermarkets. Because dogs eat a fairly limited diet, a sudden change can cause tummy upsets - not what you want in a motorhome …



Find out what is available there and here and start introducing it before you go.

And p msl at limited diet, I've seen dogs eat some proper random stuff 

Edit, these brands are the popular ones


----------



## silverweed (May 14, 2021)

I do understand every one has their own personal food tastes however if the scientific thinking is that so to speak ‘to save the world’ as a planet we should be cutting down on our meat consumption, it really isn’t going to happen is it if we are having such trouble going without meat or ‘veggie’ just for a couple of days. The precooked frozen meals could actually be Quorn meals or just vegetarian meals. Maybe people would be pleasantly surprised how good they can be. I myself do eat meat but only 2 or 3 times a month and then I really enjoy it as it’s a treat.


----------



## REC (May 15, 2021)

I just wish it was easier to decipher. But UK rules are as bad.....my store cupboard will get an overhaul before the next trip and anything contentious or debatable will be removed. Just a bit irritating when it is clearly packaged as from the EU to start with   . Have brought a few tins in Portugal which we didn't use, but can't take them back again.


----------



## Jo001 (May 15, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Find out what is available there and here and start introducing it before you go.
> 
> And p msl at limited diet, I've seen dogs eat some proper random stuff
> 
> ...


That would be a good idea in theory, but I‘m afraid I wouldn’t feed my dog any of these. The popular foods are often popular because people have seen the adverts, but the quality seldom matches the hype.

if you take the first example, pedigree, I did a search for their small dog food (which is closest to what I feed at the moment). Most plentiful ingredient is cereal, which is just a cheap filler, followed by ‘animal derivatives’ which they then helpfully describe as being 4% chicken “in the brown kibbles”. So, depending n the ratio of brown kibbles, less than 4% meat.


----------



## st3v3 (May 15, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> That would be a good idea in theory, but I‘m afraid I wouldn’t feed my dog any of these. The popular foods are often popular because people have seen the adverts, but the quality seldom matches the hype.
> 
> if you take the first example, pedigree, I did a search for their small dog food (which is closest to what I feed at the moment). Most plentiful ingredient is cereal, which is just a cheap filler, followed by ‘animal derivatives’ which they then helpfully describe as being 4% chicken “in the brown kibbles”. So, depending n the ratio of brown kibbles, less than 4% meat.



I'm pretty sure your dog won't care, but hey ho, the UK has many great places to visit instead


----------



## jagmanx (May 15, 2021)

REC said:


> I just wish it was easier to decipher. But UK rules are as bad.....my store cupboard will get an overhaul before the next trip and anything contentious or debatable will be removed. Just a bit irritating when it is clearly packaged as from the EU to start with   . Have brought a few tins in Portugal which we didn't use, but can't take them back again.


It is all a nonsense but !!!!!!


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 15, 2021)

Pets are like children, their owners make them fussy.  They won't starve themselves to death.  Just remember this doesn't work with children as you'll be locked up before the child is cured!


----------



## jagmanx (May 15, 2021)

Dog food not an issue for me....I let Nida eat my leftovers !!!!     55 55


----------



## Jo001 (May 15, 2021)

Oh, the dog isn’t fussy. I’m the fussy one about what I feed him.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 16, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> Oh, the dog isn’t fussy. I’m the fussy one about what I feed him.



I agree. Most commercial dog/cat food is not good.

Seem to be an awful lot of pets these days suffer from diabetes.
Can't prove it myself, but my gut instinct tells me there's stuff goes into some of the more well know brands which definitely shouldn't.

If they were illegally feeding cattle meat in their feed, which caused the emergence of BSE in humans, I suspect that such bad practices will be continuing.

It's not just the human food chain we need to think about (and pets can't tell us if their food is affecting their health).


----------



## jagmanx (May 16, 2021)

Yes, the wrong food could end up very messy !!!


Jo001 said:


> Oh, the dog isn’t fussy. I’m the fussy one about what I feed him.


----------



## GMJ (May 22, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I have asked the question about foodstuffs that originally came from the EU into the UK and whether we can carry them. It might enable us to carry some milk for a cuppa en route, for example.



I had a reply back from the EU and we even if food has originated in the EU and is marked as such, it cannot be then taken with you back into the EU.


----------



## emmamark (Jun 26, 2021)

I realise that everyone has their own particular dietary preferences, but if the scientific thinking is that we should be cutting down on our meat intake in order to ‘save the globe' as a planet, it isn't going to happen if we can't even go without meat or ‘veggie' for a few of days. It's possible that the precooked frozen meals are Quorn or just vegetarian.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 26, 2021)

Someone needs to start making Bamby pies, apparently deer are pests in Scotland. I bet they’ll taste better than frogs legs.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 26, 2021)

Re dogs. Garbage In Garbage Out!  But I'm the one that has to pick it up!


----------

